# Yes, Another Show Name Thread :)



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I need some show name suggestions for my boy Xander as I am going to start showing in local hunter/jumper shows.

About Xander- He is an 11 year old, brown, quarter horse gelding. He is extremely friendly and will sit with his head in your arms for like hours if you rub his ears! He is also incredibly smart, if i do something like a figure 8 two or three times in a row he learns the pattern and I don't even have to steer him! Also, we usually just call him X. 

It would be nice if his show name had X in it but it doesn't have to.

Thanks for any suggestions!

Here are some pics-

















































sorry that was a lot of pics


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Alexander, plain and simple.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

X Marks the Spot
or
Lead by Xample (or eXample)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha X Marks The Spot was one that I thought of, for some reason I wasn't a fan of it, but I LOVE Lead By Example!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

...The X Man?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Great Xpectations


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Xemplary.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions, what does everyone think about Xplain It Again?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Much better than my [email protected]$$ed try, lol.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who have suggestions!!!!! I have decided on "Something Unexpected"
Thanks again everyone!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

